# 7x7 stopmotion!! :D



## rachmaninovian (Oct 23, 2008)

Original video description: Here's a bigger and better version of my previous 6x6 stopmotion assembly video. Its made of 218 pieces, 1066 separate frames that I had to shoot individually, and took me 5 weekends to complete, compared to the consecutive 4 hours the 6x6 animation took.
This was mainly because it was shot during a busy school term instead of the holidays. Also you'll notice that the animation is much smoother-- the pieces actually glide into place as if they were nasty little Block Monsters taking over the world, and you can see the internal mechanism much more clearly. Part of the work while making this video was also the post-production where I had to edit away the cubies and pencils and Electroencephalographs that got accidentally caught in the background and do a bit of colour correction, which I didn't bother to do the other time. NOTE: Everything else is completely genuine, and if you see something that seems impossible its probably held there by blu-tack or a pair of Hidden Chopsticks.

Thanks again to Nick (http://www.youtube.com/user/rachmaninovian92) for lending me his V-cube 7 for all those weeks (sorry) to film and lubricate. Also appearing in the video is Booey the blue octopus, whom I forgot to mention in the credits.

P.S. You are NOT recommended to use this as a guide for assembling a 7x7 v-cube. Many of the sequences shown are plain impossible and require partially dismantling the cube for every step. Plus, the nasty little Block Monsters might attack and Gobble you up. You never know.

One more thing -- I'm planning to add a soundtrack to this later on, with clicking and whirring and Gobbling noises, etc. Music suggestions, anyone?

(End of description)

ENJOY  this was not done by me, but by my friend Mr Quek. I'm just helping him to put it on speedsolving, and that cube..is mine :O


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my god.... Amazing!


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. That was truly impressive. Congrats.


----------



## yurivish (Oct 23, 2008)

That's fantastic.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 23, 2008)

Coolest thing ever!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, that was a really well-done stop-motion animation. It looked very smooth and there were a bunch of places where the pieces slid together in a really beautifully choreographed way. Tell your friend Mr Quek he did an awesome job!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that was incredible! Loved it! Song track would only make it that much cooler than it already is!

Chris


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! Amazing! I'm speechless so I'll leave it at that


----------



## shelley (Oct 23, 2008)

That was amazing!

I like your octopus, too


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW! thats amazing


----------



## Ellis (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome video


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2008)

Very smooth and well done. Great work.


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome stuff


----------



## darkzelkova (Oct 23, 2008)

That was AMAZING. Nothing else to be said.


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2008)

am i the only person that saw a swastika? 

i know that a backward swastika is a Buddhist symbol, but i think that is just a swastika.

either way, it's an impressive video.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes I saw it too!

The video was awesome but please remove the swastika!


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2008)

very cool, very cool.


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2008)

I've enjoyed the video immensely, especially the last part where the blue octopus came into play. Good job, I like how the pieces glided into their positions too


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 23, 2008)

I am playing this video again and again and again and again..... I don't want to not see this video. Its really really cool....


----------



## DavidCalvo (Oct 23, 2008)

WoW, Wow and WoW. This animations is simply amazing! Congratulations for the final results, and thank you for sharing!

Wooooooooow. I love it sooooo much.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha, I normally hate stop-motion cube videos (way overdone) but this was top-notch.


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 23, 2008)

This is "renversant" !


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 23, 2008)

That was great! The movement looked so smooth!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 23, 2008)

Woooooooooow.
best stop motion vid ever


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice stop motion effects!
And cube tricks were good in the end...


----------



## Garmon (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the best cube videos I've ever seen.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 23, 2008)

THAT WAS *AMAZING*


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 23, 2008)

I gave it 5 stars and added it as a favorite. BUT PLEASE REMOVE THE SWASTIKA @ 1:10 in the video!


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 23, 2008)

5/5 nice job dude, that was awesome!


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 23, 2008)

wow that was amazing
really makes me want to get one


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 23, 2008)

truly awesome. I love the block monsters.


----------



## Odin (Oct 24, 2008)

lol at 1:10 but that was awesome!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 24, 2008)

IT IS NOT A SWASTIKA.

He explained that the "symbol" was his initials "yh".

Look at it carefully.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 24, 2008)

He came up with the symbol one day because he was bored. And needed a white logo for white type D with black stickers! so he tried out different combinations and kinda liked that symbol. It was not meant to be a swastika, in any case that if it is, it was purely coincidental.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 24, 2008)

lol the method used to solve the 3x3 was petrus.

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 24, 2008)

PLL was T perm  and apparently everything is super lucky in the solve. the 3x3x2 block was built in like..6 moves.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 24, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> he 3x3x2 block was built in like..6 moves.



do you mean 2x2x3 or f2l?!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 24, 2008)

oops sorry i have slight dyslexia..its the 2x2x3 block


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 27, 2008)

The best vídeo I have seen. Congrats!


----------



## dinki1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, I was like a lil' kid who saw candy for the first time when I was watching this video. *hats off*


----------

